# Installing P90 in Tele neck position



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I have an extra P90 that i would consider putting in a Tele, neck position. Could use some info on what to expect as far as installation, re; wiring etc.. Do i need to replace the pots? ( 250K-500K?) or add any additional electronics?
Much appreciated.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd stick with the standard 250K pots, The 500's make the bridge sound strange to me. It will be a pretty bright and dirty neck pickup (compared to the usual), but with a tele bridge it should be a nice match. I had a Suhr tele with a P90 neck and it was my all time favourite tele.

You'll need to unbraid the cover on the P90 lead to make your ground, and wire it into the same spot as the black wire on your current neck pup. The bare wire goes where the cream/yellow lead is. 

I assume you are already routed for a larger neck pickup and have a pick guard that will fit.

If It is a soapbar (I think it is...) you'll need some medium density sponge to go under the pickup (to act as a spring) and put the screws directly into the wood of the body. You can get springs to fit around your screws (like a typical pickup arrangement) but they are a pain in the ass to get installed, the sponge is better.

If the pickups are the set I think they are, the polarity should be correct, and they are RPRW for hum cancelling. The neck is under wound and should allow the P90 to match the bridge pretty well.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Nothing, I got nothing


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

zdogma said:


> I'd stick with the standard 250K pots, The 500's make the bridge sound strange to me. It will be a pretty bright and dirty neck pickup (compared to the usual), but with a tele bridge it should be a nice match. I had a Suhr tele with a P90 neck and it was my all time favourite tele.
> 
> You'll need to unbraid the cover on the P90 lead to make your ground, and wire it into the same spot as the black wire on your current neck pup. The bare wire goes where the cream/yellow lead is.
> 
> ...


Thank you Scott. Much appreicated. Yes , it will be a soapbar.Have not had a look yet to see if its routed or not. Thats my next step.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok MArcos...so you have a P90 and your worried about the pots...
But lets wait a second....YOU DON'T KNOW IF THE GUITAR IS ROUTED for a P90?
talk about putting the cart before the horse...lol

Dont get me wrong, the routing can be done BUT it has to be done properly.
Outside diameter and depth of the new route need to be measured carefully and the routing itself can be tricky. 
I have a woodworking expert friend of mine do my tele it and with all the smoke and pieces of woof flying everywhere I thank god every day that I didn't do it myself.
BY the way... you'll also need to worry about a picguard after this all done.
Here is another good point.
Lets assume you get the proper P90 soapbar route done...after that its very easy to place a P90 cover that houses a mini humbucker inside.
You will have to make arrangements for the adjustment screws but that's the easy part.
Here is my example of a my P90 Studio that I converted to mini humbuckers.
good luck and keep us posted.
G.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

My favorite pickup combo.
I use 250k pots with whatever resistor you have on hand (but I do like the bumble bee ones myself, mostly because they look like bumblebees).
If the neck pickup is too dark, try to wire the tone pot to only the bridge pickup.
Just disconnect it from the output and wire it in between the bridge pickup and volume pickup.

The bridge pickup might be a little underpowered (i.e. quiet( compared to the p90.
I like either a slightly underwound p90 set low into the body or a broadcaster style pickup in the bridge.

Nathan


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone have a recommendation for someone to re-route a Tele for a P-90 in Toronto?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

GTmaker said:


> Ok MArcos...so you have a P90 and your worried about the pots...
> But lets wait a second....YOU DON'T KNOW IF THE GUITAR IS ROUTED for a P90?
> talk about putting the cart before the horse...lol
> 
> ...


 I wont be routing it out if there is no routing thats for sure. I have no skills when it comes to woodworking and dont want to damage the guitar.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Marcos: I've been down this road. Started as an Esquire that I later converted to a P90 neck tele. It was an early 2000 Fender HS body (H in the neck position) but I still had to route the corners out to accept the soap bar. I made a jig to route the body and the guard. Sounds like a lot of work but it's not really. A couple of suggestions if I may....

After several failed attempts at a conventional bridge pick-up that would balance with the P90, I ultimately settled on a Reilander P90 (this one: http://reilandercustomguitar.com/shop/tp90-classic/) for the bridge position and never looked back. I also recommend 500k pots and a 4 way switch. Can't recall at the moment what cap/resistor I used but if you're interested I'll open the hood and have a look.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My Telecaster Aerodyne had a stock Fender P-90 at the neck, but I eventually replaced it and then sold the guitar. It was a very good guitar with a great pickup combination...very nice tone variables...and I wish I'd kept it.

Otherwise I have nothing to add but my best wishes.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Swervin55 said:


> Marcos: I've been down this road. Started as an Esquire that I later converted to a P90 neck tele. It was an early 2000 Fender HS body (H in the neck position) but I still had to route the corners out to accept the soap bar. I made a jig to route the body and the guard. Sounds like a lot of work but it's not really. A couple of suggestions if I may....
> 
> After several failed attempts at a conventional bridge pick-up that would balance with the P90, I ultimately settled on a Reilander P90 (this one: http://reilandercustomguitar.com/shop/tp90-classic/) for the bridge position and never looked back. I also recommend 500k pots and a 4 way switch. Can't recall at the moment what cap/resistor I used but if you're interested I'll open the hood and have a look.
> 
> View attachment 19514


Thanks buddy. Good advise. I am not 100% sure yet what to do but still thinking about it.
Appreciate all the info.

Just had a peak and its not routed. So not going to pursue it. Want to keep it as is for now.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good insight for those who have never used a router to get someone experience.. hanging on a 1 1/2 hp motor is not for a beginner, alot can go wrong in a millisecond.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I use a Bosch palm router for guitar work. It's not as unruly as the bigger ones. https://www.boschtools.com/ca/en/boschtools-ocs/palm-routers-23523-c/


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Know a shop in Toronto that will do it?


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

You might want to check out some You Tube video's for this mod. More to it than just routing and wiring in the PU.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Guys, i have decided not to pursue this. Thank you for all your opinions and i appreciate it very much.


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> Know a shop in Toronto that will do it?


Get in touch with Gian at LilDemon on Dundas: http://lildemonguitars.com/ Gian is a great tech, honest and you can find lots of kudos for him on these boards.


----------

